# American Airlines New Planes



## Jackie22 (May 7, 2015)

American Airlines' new planes....

https://www.aa.com/i18n/urls/newplanes.jsp?anchorLocation=DirectURL&title=newplanes


----------



## Ameriscot (May 7, 2015)

Very nice!  Emirates has those planes but I can't tell if we've flown in one.  We've flown the big double decker A380.


----------



## Glinda (May 7, 2015)

These seats that allow you to stretch out would be wonderful on an international flight - but probably very expensive.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 7, 2015)

Glinda said:


> These seats that allow you to stretch out would be wonderful on an international flight - but probably very expensive.



They have lie flat beds.  If you pay for them yourself it costs a fortune.  We've upgraded to business class before using airmiles and we had the lie flat beds.  Heaven.  Problem is the airline we use for these trips - Emirates - airmiles expire in 3 years so we never can get enough to upgrade any more.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 7, 2015)

Glinda, a quick check on a business class trip to the island we go to in Thailand - Glasgow - Dubai - Bangkok - island.  Is £2,339.  Or about $3,300.


----------

